# Anybody ever tried crabbin in the surf?



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I know there are plenty of crabs out there. I'm always stepping on them, or seeing them wash up, or reeling them in on my bait. Anyone ever set up a crab trap while surf fishing?

I was thinking about getting a trap and anchoring it down in one of the guts and marking it with a bouy and just leave it out all day. Maybe have crab boil on the beach at night.

Thoughts?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

probably something illegal about traps in the gulf...but i'd put out one or two if i were there and staying the night.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd like to, but I'm always at PINS and they're illegal out there so haven't tried. If I ever get around to hitting another beach I'll be giving it a shot.


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

A friend of mine tried it a few weeks ago, and said it worked great.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Have never tried, wouldnt they get half burried in sand after a few hours?? I have no idea though.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

We know that they are there the way they steal our baits. So I think it should work, but I would check them every couple of hours att first.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Hell yea they work! But a chicken neck on a rod n reel is far more productive n fun! In lousiana you don't fish unless you have a couple of lines out to the side!The trick is in early spring you have mostly egg bearing females and thats a big no-no, wait untill mid ta latter summer n wear 'em out! Carry plenty of fuel cuz it takes a-while to get your water boiling with all the wind....


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

fishhawkxxx said:


> Hell yea they work! But a chicken neck on a rod n reel is far more productive n fun! In lousiana you don't fish unless you have a couple of lines out to the side!....


Yep. Or send the kids out with a crab net and a multi-baited line stretched between 2 sticks. They will be productively occupied, have a ball, catch a lot of crabs.

I'm trying to recall ever seeing a crab trap in the surf. If I cut up my leg on one, I'll be pretty pis$ed.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> Yep. Or send the kids out with a crab net and a multi-baited line stretched between 2 sticks. They will be productively occupied, have a ball, catch a lot of crabs.
> 
> I'm trying to recall ever seeing a crab trap in the surf. If I cut up my leg on one, I'll be pretty pis$ed.


What I was thinking. Rough on the shins.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I might have to give it a try. I've also never seen one in the surf. I'll let yall know how it works when I get a chance to give it a try.


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

I picked one this weekend and on my next yak trip btb im dropping it off for a soak on my way out. Not sure what to expect when picking it up on the way in. I have run thru a few scenarios in my head and they end the same with an angry crab loose in the kayak with me.


----------



## clintj (Mar 23, 2011)

Most crabs in the surf are female and have eggs, most not all, I have a 20' sportsman net and most of the ones that you catch in the gulf are female. The females go out into the gulf to release the eggs so the babys have a better chance for survival.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*crabs in the surf*

yeah man there are tons of keeper crabs in the surf. Traps are illegal but you can throw out a chicken back on a string or tied to an extra rod and you won't have to wait long. You can pull them in close enough to you to throw your cast net over them, works great. or you can stand in waist deep water with just a string and a net and scoop em up. The cast net works good cuzz you can get 3 or 4 at a time. 
hope this helps.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Very informative post. Thanks!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

lipjerker said:


> yTraps are illegal....


Why are traps illegal? I thought as long as they are tagged with the owner's name they are legal.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Why are traps illegal? I thought as long as they are tagged with the owner's name they are legal.


I looked up the regulations after I saw that post and I haven't been able to find anything that says you can't use them in the surf. Maybe i'm missing something...

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/fish/crabreg.phtml


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I know they love gettin' in my piggy perch trap!


----------

